# Cherry Laurel - is it useless?



## eryops (Aug 7, 2011)

While it's supposed to be a shrub, Cherry Laurel (link omitted as I don't have ten posts) grows here in the Pacific Northwest like a weed. Over last winter, I've pulled a lot of it out of our back yard to the point where I have well over half a cord of it piled up. 

In all my searching, I've found that it splits really badly so that making planks or turning bowls ends in heartache. I've tried sawing it a bit after leaving it over the winter, and it gummed up any blade used pretty badly. Apparently it pops a lot when burned (I haven't tested this as we don't have a fire pit). The only use I can think of is to make some 'rustic' furniture like willow furniture for the yard. Too bad I thought of this after I cut up most of the 1-2" diameter bits into the yard waste bin! 

Has anyone tried to do anything with cherry laurel? Should I cut it up and have it hauled off, or is there some sort of redemption to be had with it?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

eryops said:


> While it's supposed to be a shrub, Cherry Laurel (link omitted as I don't have ten posts) grows here in the Pacific Northwest like a weed. Over last winter, I've pulled a lot of it out of our back yard to the point where I have well over half a cord of it piled up.
> 
> In all my searching, I've found that it splits really badly so that making planks or turning bowls ends in heartache. I've tried sawing it a bit after leaving it over the winter, and it gummed up any blade used pretty badly. Apparently it pops a lot when burned (I haven't tested this as we don't have a fire pit). The only use I can think of is to make some 'rustic' furniture like willow furniture for the yard. Too bad I thought of this after I cut up most of the 1-2" diameter bits into the yard waste bin!
> 
> Has anyone tried to do anything with cherry laurel? Should I cut it up and have it hauled off, or is there some sort of redemption to be had with it?


i did a google search go here and pick and read 
Google


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thishttp://thebarktree.typepad.com/the_bark_tree/page/2/Might give You a bit of informatoin! It is in the same folder, and may be another name


----------



## eryops (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Del & Howard,

I guess my initial post wasn't as clear as I'd hoped. I've removed a lot of cherry laurel from my yard, with some of the stems (trunks) being 6-8" in diameter. The stems are in a big pile in my yard, and I'm wondering if anyone in the community has tried to use this wood (or wood from something similar) for anything. All avenues I've checked have turned up dead, as the wood isn't good for woodworking or even burning, but thought I'd double check.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

eryops said:


> Thanks Del & Howard,
> 
> I guess my initial post wasn't as clear as I'd hoped. I've removed a lot of cherry laurel from my yard, with some of the stems (trunks) being 6-8" in diameter. The stems are in a big pile in my yard, and I'm wondering if anyone in the community has tried to use this wood (or wood from something similar) for anything. All avenues I've checked have turned up dead, as the wood isn't good for woodworking or even burning, but thought I'd double check.


I've tried a couple of shrub species with mixed success. One is Douglas Maple which may be in your area. It will not make a board, or at least, it will not make a flat board. It will make nice turnings on a lathe. It has nice colors and nice grain. Maybe cherry laurel will too. I've also considered trying to make some inlay strips out it. 
Two others I've tried, which may also be in your area are hawthorne and juniper, Both of those will make lumber.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Give it a try, and report back. If they come back. Try the oldest piece first then We all will get an idea of what it is like! Thanks


----------

